

100% Guaranteed SEO Bullshit - villauriz
http://wprealm.com/blog/100-guaranteed-seo-bullshit/

======
ericclemmons
The term "SEO" has taken on a stigma, which is why those who actually know how
to rank correctly per Google's guidelines (which the article enumerates fairly
well) are using different terminology to describe what they do.

There is still "flash" SEO, but rankings can easily plummet as quickly as they
were gained. Honest SEO takes longer, but has staying power for obvious
reasons.

